# Shrimps acting weird after water change



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

I find that each time I do a 20% water change, the Amano shrimps would act really weird after the new water is in. They would continously swim around the tank for a while and then climb onto the highest area of the driftwood. This is after coming out from their hiding places. I saw one today curling up and sinking down onto the substrate and remaining still for a while.

The fishes are fine though. The only thing I can think of that may be causing this is diff. in water temps which drops about 3'F after the water change. 

Any thoughts?

BTW I do use dechlorinator.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Does your declorinator remove chloramines aswell as chlorine?

Are you using ferts?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

A 3 degree temp change is nothing. Their behavior is quite concerning though - definately not normal. Obviously there is something that isn't to their liking. What exactly are you using for a dechlorinator?


----------



## Patrice (Mar 8, 2006)

I have the same problem. after a while, I lost all my shrimp.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*well water?*

Is this water from a well? You may have a low oxygen problem.

Our neighborhood is in a water district that maintains wells for source water and in the winter when water tables are high above the intake pump the water can have very low oxygen levels apparently. I lost my biggest and best discus to this. I finally determined that it was not a lack of dechlorination, my first thought of course, when it happened again and a small dose of hydrogen peroxide fixed their distress the second time. Interestingly, just leaving the water level a bit low and increasing agitation did not help. Dosage for hydrogen peroxide ( regular drugstore strength) is max of about 1 capful (5ml?) per 20 gallons, but I saw a huge response in the discus with just 2 caps per 100 gallon tank. They went from clearing suffering, looking pale and gasping at the surface or hiding, to swimming about normally and eating.

Actually, I'm glad you mentioned that, as I need to start being careful with that again, as I do large water changes on the discus every week.

The thing to know is that those tiny shrimp are great indicators of problems. Always pay attention to them acting strange.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Interesting, I didn't know H2O2 would have that kind of reaction to getting oxygen into the water. How safe is it with shrimp?


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

No ferts, no well water, using city water.

Dechlor. is Amquel powder.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Switch the declor, switch to seachem prime. If your water has chloramines amquel will break it down into ammonia and chlorine, it then further breaks down the chlorine. I only had problems with shrimp when I used amquel. Lots of deaths. I have had no problems since switching to seachem prime.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

I switched the dechlor to Chloram X and no problems when i changed the water today.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

My amano shrimp does that all the time after I change my water. Most of my shrimp molt after a water change. I interpret it as WaaaaaaaHooooooooooooooo new fresh water! then they get excited and swim around taking it all in. Nothing too much to worry about. 

Thanh


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

If you are using city water then it is possible that you have copper or other heavy metals toxic to shrimp coming through your pipes. That's one possibility, in which case it would be a good idea to use something like NovAqua, StressCoat, or AquaSafe - all of those contain EDTA and will chelate out heavy metals. You could also use a heavy metal sponge, both Kent Marine and Seachem offer them.

ChlorAmX uses sodiumhydroxymethanesufonate as its active ingredient (same as AmQuel and a host of other products out on the market). That is a pretty powerful reducing agent so my guess is that it is taking out something harmful in your tap water.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

TNguyen said:


> My amano shrimp does that all the time after I change my water. Most of my shrimp molt after a water change. I interpret it as WaaaaaaaHooooooooooooooo new fresh water! then they get excited and swim around taking it all in. Nothing too much to worry about.
> 
> Thanh


Thanh, why didn't you tell me this sooner? I freaked out the first few times I saw it happening. Yes you're right about the molting. After the previous water change I saw 3 molted shells.


----------

